
Titles Will Kill Your Startups - smtd90
https://www.blurbiz.io/blog/titles-will-kill-your-startup
======
gitgud
Titles are a way to divide responsibility in a team.

This is beneficial in some cases, for example the CTO is responsible for
technology decisions in the company which allows them to make decisions
without involving everyone.

But yes, in a startup the roles overlap much more. So there's no need to
divide responsibility, hence no need for specific job titles.

However in getting rid of titles you disperse the responsibility of parts of
the business to more people, so more people are to blame.

A good middle ground is to have a leader and employees with multiple titles.

